

3D browser Plugin - Blender web plugin. What value would such and app add to the internet? - partoa
http://www.k-fish.de/blender-web-plu.114.0.html

======
ken
I'd rather see X3D get a proper DOM:
<https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=300874>

------
th0ma5
remember that the HTML5 canvas 3d context is currently in the works, and from
the demos that i played with, looks awesome.

------
ph0rque
with Chrome compiling javascript code, maybe it would be easier to write a js
library as the 3d plugin?

------
albertcardona
In the neuroanatomy scientific community (and in the medical in general), we
CAN'T WAIT to have a proper interactive blender-like 3D viewer in-the-browser
that just works. All VRML viewers turned out to be horrible, or just
incompatible with Blender.

~~~
partoa
What about having something faster than JavaScript, say, Python running in a
similar plugin instead? Something that has a complete modern 3D Engine and a
Physics Engine with VRML and fair Blender support.

~~~
dzorz
Are you sure that Python is faster than JavaScript? I'm not saying it isn't,
but in a light of recent optimized JavaScript engines who knows?

